# Substatute For Zoe?



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't find Zoe in the local pet stores by me anymore, and I was wondering if anyone has ever used a good over the counter multi vitamin on your Ps? I have heard that they, when ground to a powder, are just as effective as Zoe. Does anyone have some input on this subject?

Thanks,
Blue


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you tried Vita-Chem? I used to use Zoe, but switched to Vita-Chem a while back. A few drops on food goes a long way!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Have you tried Vita-Chem? I used to use Zoe, but switched to Vita-Chem a while back. A few drops on food goes a long way!


None of the pet stores by me have either product. That's why I was asking about using the multi vitamins instead. Is there anything in these multi vitamins that would be bad for my Ps?

Vita chem:

Moisture 90.1% max Crude Protein 21.8% min
Crude Fat 0.09% min Crude Fiber 2.0%
Vitamin A 5000 IU Vitamin B12 40 mg
Vitamin E 32 mg Thiamine hydrochloride 25 mg
Vitamin K 20 mg Vitamin C 18 mg
Vitamin B1 12 mg Vitamin B2 15 mg
Vitamin B6 12 mg Biotin 4.0 mg
L-Leucine 4.0 mg Lysine Monohydrochloride 3.0 mg
dl- Phenylalanine 3.0 mg L-Arginine hydrochloride 2.5 mg
dl-Isoleucine 2.0 mg Threonine 2.0 mg
L-Methionine 1.0 mg dl-Tryptophan 1.0 mg
L-Cystine
hydrochloride
monohydrate 1.0 mg L-Histidine
hydrochloride
monohydrate 1.0 mg

Vita-Chem Freshwater

Ingredients:
Ascorbic acid, marine algae (ulva and kelp), plankton extract, biotin, soluble brewer's yeast, cobalamine concentrate, L-Lysine HCL, d-alpha tocopherol, inositol folic acid, hydrochloride monohydrate.

Over the counter vitamins for humans:

Supplement Facts:
Serving Size: 1 Tablet
Each Tablet Contains - % Daily Value:
Vitamin A 3500 IU (29% as Beta Carotene) - 70%, Vitamin C 90 mg - 150%, Vitamin D3 400 IU - 100%, Vitamin E 30 IU - 100%, Vitamin K 25 mcg - 31%, Thiamin (Vitamin B1) 1.5 mg - 100%, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) 1.7 mg - 100%, Niacin 20 mg - 100%, Vitamin B6 2 mg - 100%, Folate (folic acid) 500 mcg - 125%, Vitamin B12 6 mcg - 100%, Biotin 30 mcg - 10%, Pantothenic Acid 10 mg - 100%, Calcium 200 mg - 20%, Iron 18 mg - 100%, Phosphorus 109 mg - 10%, Iodine 150 mcg - 100%, Magnesium 100 mg - 25%, Zinc 11 mg - 73%, Selenium 55 mcg - 79%, Copper 0.9 mg - 45%, Manganese 2.3 mg - 115%, Chromium (as Chromium Picolinate) 35 mcg - 29%, Molybdenum 45 mcg - 60%, Chloride 72 mg - 2%, Potassium 80 mg - 2%, Boron 150 mcg - *, Nickel 5 mcg - *, Tin 10 mcg - *, Vanadium 10 mcg - *, Lutein (flower) 250 mcg - *, Lycopene 300 mcg - *.

Ingredients:
Dibasic Calcium, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Cellulose Gel, Calcium Carbonate, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Fumarate, dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Niacinamide, Zinc Oxide, Starch (Corn & Tapioca), Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Gelatin, Croscarmellose Sodium, Manganese Sulfate, Magnesium Stearate, Silicon Dioxide, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Acetate, Polyethylene Glycol, Boric Acid, Beta Carotene, Folic Acid, Lycopene, Chromium Picolinate, Lutein, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenate, Sodium Molybdate, Biotin, Phylloquinone, Nickel Sulfate, Sodium Metavanadate, Stannous Chloride, Vitamin D3 (Cholecalciferol), Cyanocobalamin.

Contains:
Fish (Cod, Cusk, Flounder, Haddock, Hake, Pollock, Redfish, and Sole).


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

WOW, No input on this........


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think I would be trying any over-the-counter vitamins with copper in them. 
Vitamin C - Good!







, Copper - Bad!








Not being a certified fish nutritionist, it would seem somewhat logical to me that a vitamin formulation for fish should be formulated to meet a fish's nutritional needs - just like a formulation for humans should address human requirements (different vitamins/percentages/chelates as determined for healthy human/or fish growth). 
I personally would only give my (expensive!) fish a product to ingest that was designed specifically for fish consumption (I'm assuming you are using vitamins to soak food in prior to feeding, as opposed to adding them directly to the water?). 
Until I did my due diligence and did some serious scientific research to see that I was getting "apples for apples" I would recommend trying to find an online retailer that could ship you some fish-friendly vitamin supplements.
...and I will throw my vote in there for Boyd's VitaChem!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Buzzardo said:


> I don't think I would be trying any over-the-counter vitamins with copper in them.
> Vitamin C - Good!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Buzzardo, the only imput I would throw into your well articulated statement is that fish vitamin C has to be L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized).

BF, I would also not give them human MVs much for the same reasons as Buzzardo stated.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you knew what you were doing i would assume you could make the exact same stuff as fish vitamin supplements from differnent ingredients available for humans, but with that said I wouldn't even know where to start unless you could get an exact breakdown of everything used like type, concentration and so on so you could pretty much follow a recipe though i doubt they would give this to you.

Afterall, vitachem and zoe are probably just generic vitamins in water, but I wouldnt try this unless you know exactly what your using. Perhaps googling for recipies that are proven.

You may want to just get some zoe or vitachem online. Thats where i got my vitachem


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah....I'm just going to get some fish vitamins on line like everyone says. I had just heard from someone that multi-vitamins work just as well, and thought I'd toss it out for some feedback.

thanks for the input everyone,
Blue


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Yeah....I'm just going to get some fish vitamins on line like everyone says. I had just heard from someone that multi-vitamins work just as well, and thought I'd toss it out for some feedback.
> 
> thanks for the input everyone,
> Blue


 I probably wouldnt do straight multi vitamens as what humans need is not what fish need, but im sure it would be possible to add specific ingredients like powdered calcium or whatever , but its difficult to say what concentration the fish would need as im no biologist and have never done it myself


----------

